# Is this guy insane? Or are values going WAY up?



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem
A "Buy It Now" price of nerly $8,000 for a 1985 5000 turbo?! Especially a slushbox FWD?! I realize that under 40,000 miles makes this one rare bird, but would it REALLY add that much to the value?


----------



## jeff delaney (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: Is this guy insane? Or are values going WAY up? (StormChaser)*

Only 40K still not worth anywhere near $8000.00


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: Is this guy insane? Or are values going WAY up? (jeff delaney)*

hey, it's got euro headlights


----------



## babydoll8302 (Mar 28, 2005)

yeh he is out of his mind that car i can see someone paying 5k for but not no 8k it was in good shape as well as low miliage


----------



## itjstagame (Oct 20, 2005)

*Re: (babydoll8302)*

5k? Wow that'd be generous. I mean low milage doesn't always mean much, it could have not moved in 15 years or something. Granted it looks nice and seems fine but I bet it will have many issues appear if used as a daily driver. I suppose though I could agree with just over 4k or 5k, it IS in amazing condition, but it really should be quattro. I could see 5k-6k if it was beyond excellent, body mods, engine mods, etc, something beyond immaculate.
But then we all hope our personal treasures are worth more than they really are.


_Modified by itjstagame at 5:09 PM 10/20/2006_


----------

